# PA Claims Pages



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Just hung up with a telemarketing company. Went something like this...

them: "Hi, this is Christina from Pennsylvania Claims Pages, do you do insurance work?"

me: "No."

them: "Well, how would you like to be listed in our directory that is distributed to all insurance companies?"

me: "All of them, really? How much is that going to be?"

them: "We are the number one company handling insurance claims, our pricing is very fair considering the amount of volume of work you will receive. If you don't want to be listed then I will quickly fill the spot with another contractor!"

::click::


Not like I was going to bite, but she didn't even let me respond and say no. 

How rude!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You fool, - - she's got people waitin' in line and you had your chance and you BLEW IT!! Can't you recognize a OIALO (once in a lifetime opportunity) when you see it?? :laughing:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I never used to get alot of calls, or mail from stuff like this but i think these asshats are gettting names off the HICPA list because it seems to have gotten rather bad the last 2 months.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

jkfox624 said:


> i think these asshats are gettting names off the HICPA list because it seems to have gotten rather bad the last 2 months.


That would be a natural for the scum bags to start using that wonderful posted list of contractors.

Had a call the other day, and the guy could only speak the Queens India English if you know what I mean. I asked what part of India he was calling from. He said something about New Jersey something. I finally told him that I did not understand what he was saying and as such this conversation is over. :furious: 


Les


----------



## kjm_rebuild (Sep 16, 2009)

We do insurance repair work, about 80% of our business and we pretty much dropped The claims Pages. We didn't get any work from it. The local adjuster are already familiar with local companies and who they like. The only ones that use something like that is a CAT adjuster that travels to areas hard it with storms, but then they just call the local claims offices to get the numbers for local contractor list. Somebody is just justifying their existance by selling you ads.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

kjm_rebuild said:


> We do insurance repair work, about 80% of our business and we pretty much dropped The claims Pages. We didn't get any work from it. The local adjuster are already familiar with local companies and who they like. The only ones that use something like that is a CAT adjuster that travels to areas hard it with storms, but then they just call the local claims offices to get the numbers for local contractor list. Somebody is just justifying their existance by selling you ads.


Exactly. I even called my insurance broker and asked him about it. He said he never heard of them and that the local adjusters already have their preferred contractors.


----------



## cyezza (Aug 19, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Just hung up with a telemarketing company. Went something like this...
> 
> them: "Hi, this is Christina from Pennsylvania Claims Pages, do you do insurance work?"
> 
> ...


Run as fast as you can SCAM Pages is more like it. They target Home Inspectors with the same garbage


----------



## Fiveash31525 (Aug 5, 2012)

*???*

So what's the trick to get in touch with the insurance adjusters?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Fiveash31525 said:


> So what's the trick to get in touch with the insurance adjusters?


I think the answer to your question lies in the answer, two posts back.....draw the conclusion.....


----------



## libbycop (Dec 5, 2011)

Fiveash31525 said:


> So what's the trick to get in touch with the insurance adjusters?


Insurance adjusters are very difficult to get in with

They have their "comfort zone" of contractors they use and rightly so

I get a lot of work from a large restoration company and the owner once told me it takes a long time to establish yourself


----------

